# Sleeve Hitch Stabilizer Bolts - purpose & use



## davemct (Oct 13, 2016)

I have the Craftsman sleeve hitch on my GT 6000. I have the Brinly plow, and the Agri-Fab disc cultivator and rock rake, and a Craftsman tang cultivator and box blade. 5 implements in total. Anyway, the rock rake still drags on the ground even when it is in the up sleeve hitch position. I talked to the experts at Agrifab and sent them a picture. They said it was bent, probably because my sleeve hitch stabilizer bolts were out too far. My Brinly plow says to remove the sleeve hitch stabilizer bolts. No other impellent manuals even mention the stabilizer bolts, and the sleeve hitch manual doesn't say how they work, just to put them on as part of the assembly.

My question is what are the stabilizer bolts for? Should they go out or come in? What happens in each case?

If I remove them for the plow, how will that affect my other implements? Changing implements on the sleeve hitch is fairly easy; having to remove or add the stabilizer bolts would be a significant pain.

Thanks for any answers!

Dave


----------



## ericforster (6 d ago)

Im not really familiar with your issue. Can you provide pictures so I can have a better idea?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

The stabilizer bolts are screwed tight against the rock rake mount (for example) to reduce the play/slop in the connection. Attached is a manual for a Craftsman rock rake, which explains this. See page 5 of the manual.

https://c.searspartsdirect.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0503116.pdf


----------



## davemct (Oct 13, 2016)

Eric, here is the stabilizer bolts, as shown from the manual:


----------



## davemct (Oct 13, 2016)

Harvey, do you think if I extend the stabilizer bolts out all the way it will lift my rock rack up a little so it doesn't drag when the sleeve hitch is in the up position? As you can see, the hitch lift bar is up, and the rake tines still drag on the ground.


----------



## davemct (Oct 13, 2016)

Here's a picture of the sleeve hitch from the side with no implement on it. Note I have the stabilizer bolts (SB) set out a half inch for the cultivator. Adjust them for each implement is alot of work.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

The directions from the manual:

Adjust the sleeve hitch so that the rake is free to go below ground level, but can still be raised a minimum of 5" above ground for transport, Stabilizer bolts and jam nuts should be loosened before removing the rake from the sleeve hitch,


----------



## davemct (Oct 13, 2016)

Sorry, Harvey, I failed to thank you for the rock rake pdf. Note that my rock rake is from AgriFab, whose manual is not as detailed, but this Sears guide has a lot more information!


----------



## ericforster (6 d ago)

It would almost seem to me that the stabilizer bolts should be adjusted when hooking up to or unhooking most attachments. It seems like they were designed to put tension on the connection to keep this joint rigid. If you adjust accordingly I think you will find what works best. Just keep a ratchet and open end wrench handy.


----------

